# New to me...corner clamp



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Just ordered a couple. Lowes carries them. Looks like they'd be quite handy. Less than $7.00.






v


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

they work pretty well...


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

So that is just for the optional corner piece?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You would most likely want to hold the clamp upside down instead of like that so that your boards would be lying flat on the bench. But I guess that doesn't make as nice a photo as holding it that way. I have some like these but not Besseys: Bessy Corner Clamp | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware . They are better than holding the boards by hand but to use it easily would require two people I think. I have to fiddle with the fit until I get it right and then it's good to go. The problem is that you need one hand for each board and one to tighten the clamp. I suspect that quick grip clamp might work the same. $7 is an excellent price. I paid more than that for the other type.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I'll look them over later today.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have a plethora of there clamps, but wasn’t aware of the corner version . Thanks for the heads up Gene


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I just go with something along these lines.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You would most likely want to hold the clamp upside down instead of like that so that your boards would be lying flat on the bench. But I guess that doesn't make as nice a photo as holding it that way. I have some like these but not Besseys: Bessy Corner Clamp | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware . They are better than holding the boards by hand but to use it easily would require two people I think. I have to fiddle with the fit until I get it right and then it's good to go. The problem is that you need one hand for each board and one to tighten the clamp. I suspect that quick grip clamp might work the same. $7 is an excellent price. I paid more than that for the other type.


Chuck:

I have a set of those corner clamps you posted (mine are Bessys) and agree that they are difficult to use. In fact mine have been in the drawer for years and if any one is interested in a set make me an offer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> I just go with something along these lines.


That’s actually I neat idea to. Be a pita to set up imo, but would get the job done


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s actually I neat idea to. Be a pita to set up imo, but would get the job done


Actually, I like this one even better.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

JOAT said:


> I just go with something along these lines.


Coming soon to a shop in my yard..... I like this idea so I'm going to make some and try it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s actually I neat idea to. Be a pita to set up imo, but would get the job done


Rick I think the one that Theo posted would be much easier to use than the type I posted and maybe better than the quick grip one too. One of the issues with those clamps is that when you tighten it causes the boards to move in relation to each other as the clamp tightens on both at once. That's the fiddling around part I mentioned. It often takes me several tries to get the fit right AND be clamped. With Theo's jig you can tighten one side dead flush first and when you clamp the second side it's just a matter of evening up the corners before you pull the second clamp tight. And since the clamp is pulling straight against the joint at 90* it won't tend to skew the joint like the other one does. I think I'll go out and make a set of those and my old corner clamps might be for sale too.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those look like the red roof pieces that come with Lincoln Logs. You can buy them in bulk on Ebay.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

honesttjohn said:


> Those look like the red roof pieces that come with Lincoln Logs. You can buy them in bulk on Ebay.


They look similar but, are they at a 45?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use a speed square...


----------

